# Making a reiser4 kernel and putting it in a Gentoo LiveDVD

## konstk

I've always used the gentoo-sources kernel cause it seemed like the most stable but I've looked at the patches and they don't fix anything special. Just some obscure hardware drivers. Is there anything about the gentoo-sources kernel I'm overlooking? I am planning to apply the reiser4 patches to a kernel and trying to decide which one.

Or should I just use Andrew Morton's mm kernel?Last edited by konstk on Tue Sep 25, 2007 11:29 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Hi,

Vipernicus has this patch allready applied. There are some kernels on the forum with this patch.

Gentoo-Sources are a good starting point. 

I for my own use suspend2-sources => I like TuxonIce.

----------

## konstk

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Vipernicus has this patch allready applied. There are some kernels on the forum with this patch.
> 
> Gentoo-Sources are a good starting point. 
> ...

 

I read about corruption in the past with Vipernicus' kernel or was that cause of previous reiser4 patches that are now fixed?

----------

## konstk

By the way, I also plan on replacing the isolinux on the gentoo dvd with the kernel I'll patch. Has this been done before and any info about doing it?

----------

## John R. Graham

 *konstk wrote:*   

> I've always used the gentoo-sources kernel cause it seemed like the most stable but I've looked at the patches and they don't fix anything special. ... 

 That's why they are the most stable.  The gentoo-sources patch set is limited to bug fixes and the 2.6 kernel is getting quite mature.

So, it depends on your goals.  mm-sources will not be more stable than gentoo-sources, nor will Viper sources be.  So, what are your goals?

- John

P.S.:  I've always found that the Reiser4 patchset applies cleanly to gentoo-sources.

----------

## konstk

 *john_r_graham wrote:*   

>  *konstk wrote:*   I've always used the gentoo-sources kernel cause it seemed like the most stable but I've looked at the patches and they don't fix anything special. ...  That's why they are the most stable.  The gentoo-sources patch set is limited to bug fixes and the 2.6 kernel is getting quite mature.
> 
> So, it depends on your goals.  mm-sources will not be more stable than gentoo-sources, nor will Viper sources be.  So, what are your goals?
> 
> - John
> ...

 

My goal is to apply the reiser4 patches and possibly suspend2 to install a system on reiser4 partitions. I'm also using lvm2 but understand it can't do much like resizing, etc with reiser4. Is suspend2 already in gentoo sources?

Plus I want to use the patched kernel in a gentoo dvd so I don't have to install the system twice. I know I could do it manually but just want to test it with a dvd install. Never used the gentoo dvd before.

----------

## John R. Graham

No, for the software suspend patches, you want sys-kernel/suspend2-sources.  See the Gentoo Linux Kernel Guide.  I don't understand the term, "install the system twice".  What you need is a LiveCD with Reiser4 support.  There are several.  Search the Forums or look on the Namesys web site.

- John

----------

## konstk

 *john_r_graham wrote:*   

> No, for the software suspend patches, you want sys-kernel/suspend2-sources.  See the Gentoo Linux Kernel Guide.  I don't understand the term, "install the system twice".  What you need is a LiveCD with Reiser4 support.  There are several.  Search the Forums or look on the Namesys web site.
> 
> - John

 

What I meant is I want to try the live dvd install but I don't think it supports reiser4 does it? That's why I want to replace the kernel in the live dvd.

----------

## John R. Graham

No, it doesn't, but you're trying to work too hard.    :Wink:    The Sabyon Live DVD does support Reiser4 and you can do a Handbook-based fully custom, fully Gentoo install from it.  And I still don't understand why you think you'd have to install twice.

- John

----------

## Roman_Gruber

suspend2 is only in suspend2-sources; I didn*t find them in gentoo-sources, or any other sources available.

----------

## konstk

 *john_r_graham wrote:*   

> No, it doesn't, but you're trying to work too hard.      The Sabyon Live DVD does support Reiser4 and you can do a Handbook-based fully custom, fully Gentoo install from it.  And I still don't understand why you think you'd have to install twice.
> 
> - John

 

Sorry I misread your reply. The Sabayon live dvd does "not" support reiser4. They haven't supported mounting reiser4 since the RR4 days.

So I have to make a reiser4 kernel live gentoo dvd. By the way I don't want to install Sabayon. I had it but it's too weird in what it does and how it's put together and no one at the Sabayon forums would tell me what goes into making Sabayon. I don't want shady tool chains on my system. And it's not possible to do a world update with Sabayon or a real upgrade. There is no upgrade with Sabayon even though they say that the dvd has an upgrade option.

----------

## drwook

 *konstk wrote:*   

>  *john_r_graham wrote:*   No, it doesn't, but you're trying to work too hard.      The Sabyon Live DVD does support Reiser4 and you can do a Handbook-based fully custom, fully Gentoo install from it.  And I still don't understand why you think you'd have to install twice.
> 
> - John 
> 
> Sorry I misread your reply. The Sabayon live dvd does "not" support reiser4. They haven't supported mounting reiser4 since the RR4 days.
> ...

 

I don't think the suggestion was to install sabayon.  I generally install via knoppix cd's or whatever I have laying around, I think last time it was a suse live cd.  Just boot something that supports the fs/arch you want and go from there, with the handbook as necessary.

----------

## konstk

 *drwook wrote:*   

>  *konstk wrote:*    *john_r_graham wrote:*   No, it doesn't, but you're trying to work too hard.      The Sabyon Live DVD does support Reiser4 and you can do a Handbook-based fully custom, fully Gentoo install from it.  And I still don't understand why you think you'd have to install twice.
> 
> - John 
> 
> Sorry I misread your reply. The Sabayon live dvd does "not" support reiser4. They haven't supported mounting reiser4 since the RR4 days.
> ...

 

Unfortunately I don't have anything nor know of anything that supports reiser4. I just downloaded the Gentoo amd64 liveDVD. Thought I could just change the kernel and make a new dvd.

----------

## John R. Graham

I definitely was not suggesting installing Sabyon.  You can install Gentoo from any LiveCD/DVD.  However, I missed that Reiser4 support was removed from Sabyon; it's still listed on the namesys.com site.  Try the Conrad V400 Live CD.

And, if you insist on building your own, see the LiveCDs section of the Gentoo Wiki.

- John

----------

## konstk

 *john_r_graham wrote:*   

> I definitely was not suggesting installing Sabyon.  You can install Gentoo from any LiveCD/DVD.  However, I missed that Reiser4 support was removed from Sabyon; it's still listed on the namesys.com site.  Anyway, try the Conrad V400 Live CD.
> 
> - John

 

Thanks looks interesting. I'll give it a try but first I want to try updating the gentoo live dvd cause I heard it has an automated installer that does an emerge world an d system. I'm going to try updating all that's on the dvd like the portage to 9-23-2007, the source files and the Andrew Morton 2.6.23-r8 kernel which supports reiser4.

If that doesn't work I'll try the V400.

----------

## tarpman

Be warned that the graphical installer has a tendency to cause far more breakage than it's worth.

----------

## bradbeglin

I have used both gentoo-sources and suspend2-sources (2.6.21 & 2.6.22) to apply the Reiser4 patches and both of them worked fine.  I followed the tutorial that is in these forums and on the gentoo-wiki.com site.  As far as an install platform, I did not have to deal with this, because I was only testing the file system.  But, I would recommend something like Knoppix that you can then recompile its own kernel and add reiser4progs to the running instance, to support Reiser4.  I looked into creating your own livecd, and that looks like a total pain.  Using a livecd that someone else created would also serve the same purpose.

----------

## konstk

 *gtbrad wrote:*   

> I have used both gentoo-sources and suspend2-sources (2.6.21 & 2.6.22) to apply the Reiser4 patches and both of them worked fine.  I followed the tutorial that is in these forums and on the gentoo-wiki.com site.  As far as an install platform, I did not have to deal with this, because I was only testing the file system.  But, I would recommend something like Knoppix that you can then recompile its own kernel and add reiser4progs to the running instance, to support Reiser4.  I looked into creating your own livecd, and that looks like a total pain.  Using a livecd that someone else created would also serve the same purpose.

 

Some interesting things about reiser4 patches I found.

In order to use tha latest prerelease kernel, starting out with vanilla sources 2.6.23-r8

you can get the reiser4 patches from Andrew Morton's patch set called 2.26.23-r8-mm1-broken-out.tar.bz2

He's got alot of patches you can apply. He also has everything in one patch but applying that might make the kernel unstable.

Look for these patches related to reiser4 (I'm assuming they will appy cleanly since he already did the work of making fixes) :

(after unpacking the tar.bz2 file you can find the right pathces by doing "ls -l *rieser4*   )

fs-reiser4-init_superc-kmalloc-memset-conversion-to-kzalloc.patch

fs-reiser4-ktxnmgrdc-kmalloc-memset-conversion-to-kzalloc.patch

fs-reiser4-plugin-file-cryptcompressc-kmalloc-memset-conversion-to-kzalloc.patch

fs-reiser4-plugin-inode_ops_renamec-kmalloc-memset-conversion-to-kzalloc.patch

git-block-vs-reiser4.patch

git-nfsd-broke-reiser4.patch

make-copy_from_user_inatomic-not-zero-the-tail-on-i386-vs-reiser4.patch

mm-clean-up-and-kernelify-shrinker-registration-reiser4.patch

reiser4-change-error-code-base.patch

reiser4-cryptcompress-misc-fixups-2.patch

reiser4-cryptcompress-misc-fixups-make-3-functions-static.patch

reiser4-cryptcompress-misc-fixups.patch

reiser4-export-find_get_pages.patch

reiser4-export-remove_from_page_cache.patch

reiser4-fix-extent2tail.patch

reiser4-fix-for-new-aops-patches.patch

reiser4-fix-readpage_unix_file.patch

reiser4-fix-read_tail.patch

reiser4-fix-unix-file-readpages-filler.patch

reiser4-kmalloc-memset-conversion-to-kzalloc.patch

reiser4.patch

reiser4-sb_sync_inodes.patch

reiser4-use-helpers-to-obtain-task-pid-in-printks.patch

reiser4-use-lzo-library-functions.patch

remove-asm-bitopsh-includes-reiser4.patch

slab-api-remove-useless-ctor-parameter-and-reorder-parameters-vs-reiser4.patch

By the way, the kde program kompare is very nice and useful for visualizing patches

p.s I've changed to subject of this thread to Making a reiser4 kernel and putting it in a Gentoo LiveDVD

----------

## Mr. Tao

 *gtbrad wrote:*   

> I have used both gentoo-sources and suspend2-sources (2.6.21 & 2.6.22) to apply the Reiser4 patches and both of them worked fine.

 I second this. I'm applying patches from namesys' ftp to both gentoo and suspend2 sources.

----------

## konstk

Instead of making a new live dvd for now I will make a installation/maintenance partition at the beginning of my hard drive in a primary ext3 (or ext4) partition that's not part of the remaining disk which is an LVM2 and also has kubuntu on it. This would be more useful to have a partition than a live dvd for now and you can keep it updated with security fixes and potentially use it to make a live dvd whenever you want. Still using reiser4, suspend2, gentoo-sources patches, and a few others.

----------

